# Possible solution to the famous Taurus TCP FTF problems.



## kyroguy

I happened across this solution completely by accident after having the problem myself. I documented the original problem with a youtube video that is pretty short and to the point. You can see it here.






Long story short, I knew I wasn't comfortable with the action of the gun but had nothing to compare it to. My wife bought one for herself and hers was perfect. So I sent mine back to the factory for repair. When I got it back 5 weeks later it was worse than when I sent it in. The work order simply stated "replaced" but didn't specify what had been replaced. I suspect nothing.

I called Taurus and spoke with customer service. When I inquired about the mags not fitting universally he said there had been a "design change" and so any given mag couldn't be expected to fit any given gun. When asked how I could be sure that any mag I purchase in the future would be compatible with my pistol he said I would have to order directly from the factory. There is no marking on the mag itself to designate the new design from the old. The difference is VERY subtle but can be seen in the shape of the mag itself. The problem is if you didn't know exactly what to look for, you would never see it. Total crap. Additionally he had no insight into the "replaced" comment on the work order. He eluded to the fact that there had been some design changes overall in the gun and that I had gotten an older model (purchased in Oct '10). My wifes was apparently the newer model.

So I decided to switch barrels from my wifes TCP to mine. Guess what, problem solved. Inspection of the barrels shows exactly why. Look and see the difference for yourself. The barrel on the left works, the barrel on the right jams. It appears that one of the design changes involved changing the taper on the feed ramp and decreasing the extreme angle the round must travel up at to properly feed into the chamber.










The obvious question is this. If you changed a design you must have done so because of problems that had been reported, right? Then if you get a gun back that is reported to have those problems, why don't you go straight to the barrel and replace it? That is quite obviously the issue and I can't believe I am the only one having it.

As of right now I sent just the barrel back and am awaiting a "new version" replacement.

Also shopping for a larger caliber pistol and not considering anything with the name Taurus stamped into it!

Sorry for such a long post but hopefully this helps someone else having the same problem!


----------



## CharlieW

Interesting! I just took my TCP out of the cabinet and looked at it. The barrel configuration is like the one on the left in your picture, so I guess mine is a 'newer' model -- it has fed different ammo pretty reliably for me. Thanks for the info.


----------



## kyroguy

Update:

I got the "new" barrel back via FedEx today...

Let me say that Taurus has been nothing but nice on the phone. People say ignorance is bliss, I think this is why. The barrel is no different from the one I sent to them. I could tell as soon as I pulled it from the envelope. I installed it and guess what? Same exact problem I was having before. I included the picture that I put in my first post for them to reference. Apparently that wasn't clear enough for them. 

So tomorrow AM it goes back again. I don't know at what point they are obligated to replace the entire gun. Any idea? 

Anyway, I stopped at another local sporting goods store on my lunch break today. They explained their 30 day return policy. Buy it, shoot it, return it in 30 days if you don't like it. Needless to say, I will never return to Gander Mountain (where I bought the original TCP). I wouldn't take from them if they were offering it free. They are incompetent and with their level of service should be out of business. Not sure if that last sentence was directed at Gander or Taurus or both...


----------



## kyroguy

Just got off the phone with Taurus customer service again. They are emailing me a label so I can FedEx the gun back to them...again. The rep refused to let me send her an email with a link to this thread describing the problem. 

She insisted that there has not been a design change in the barrel of the gun. Are you kidding me? Look at the picture, there has most certainly been a design change! And guess what, the old design sucks. So, I will wait for the label and send the gun back again. Wait another 5 weeks to get it back again and pray the problem is fixed then. I will include a detailed note and pictures with the gun (again) and hope the inept techs at Taurus can finally figure it out. 

In the mean time, I have spent more time without the gun than with it. The gun I purchased for my own carry has spent more time in the FedEx mans truck than on my waist. So mad right now I can barely see straight...


----------



## Mongo1

Just got my TCP back from Taurus after only two weeks!!! Just as you said receipt said replaced and replaced, what was replaced? The description of the problem was failure to feed, they added magazine falls out, which it didn't . The only difference I can see is they shot the heck out of it and didn't clean it, the recoil spring seems stiffer too. A quick trip downstairs and a flawless run through one mag gives me hope, we will see tomorrow after fifty or so rounds. Oh ya, they sent it back with a couple mags, we will see if any of them act any different.


----------



## kyroguy

Thanks for the reply, Mongo. I want to be clear, the gun never jammed when firing, only when manually operating the slide. But every semi auto eventually jams, forcing a manual reset. I was afraid that in a SHTF scenario I would not be able to easily clear the jam. 

It was pointed out in another thread that I was "riding the slide" and I am fully aware of that. I expect a firearm to be smooth enough to chamber the round even when riding the slide. As I said in that thread, I shouldn't have to use such a hard exaggerated motion that I could be breaking the neck of a bad guy in a Steven Segal flick. I think you get the point. 

Anyway, my TCP should be back via FedEx overnight today according to the tracking number I was given. I just hope my wife manages to be home to get it, I'm stuck at the office all day. :-(


----------



## 123blake

*same problem*

i just got home from buying a taurus tcp 380 from a gun show and found out i have the same problem as you do and my barrel looks to be the same as yours. could you take the barrel to a gunsmith and have him just machine the barrel to be like the pink one? cause now i need a solution as well and really do not want to go as long as you without the gun


----------



## kyroguy

You could certainly have a gunsmith fix the problem, it wouldn't be a complicated fix for someone with the proper tools. However, I am of the opinion that you shouldn't buy a new car and then take it straight to the mechanic for work that should have been done by the factory. I kept sending mine back until they refunded my money. Lesson learned...that is to say that I learned a lesson, I don't think they did. Check all my YouTube videos regarding this. I don't know if you have seen the third one where I actually break down the problem including detailed measurements.


----------



## Lindy

kyroguy and blake,
Have you had any luck dealing with Taurus in fixing this feed problem?
I recently bought a TCP as well. I have had similar feed problems, misfirings, and cartridge jammings at ejection. I don't trust the gun to perform at all.
Looking at my barrel and comparing with your video, I have the same basic barrel as your black gun - with just a little bit extra thickness on the right side entry gate. It is not tapered like your pink gun barrel- and it behaves exactly as your black gun does. It will not feed with a "soft" rack.
Anything you can tell me about how your experience is going would help.


----------



## kyroguy

I had my attorney write a letter. That got their attention! Promptly got all my money back directly from Taurus. Don't bother sending it back in repeatedly like I did. They are either incapable or unwilling to deal with the problem directly. Get a refund ASAP and move on.


----------



## berettabone

I have heard a lot of complaints from the people I purchase my firearms from...........price good, gun, bad.....


----------



## mooreds1974

*Maybe a fix for misfeeds!!!*



kyroguy said:


> I had my attorney write a letter. That got their attention! Promptly got all my money back directly from Taurus. Don't bother sending it back in repeatedly like I did. They are either incapable or unwilling to deal with the problem directly. Get a refund ASAP and move on.


I bought my wife the same pistol and was having the same problem with one of the mags causing the slide to remain locked open after firing each round. After looking at both maga in comparison i found a distinct problem with the mag feed. The feed is plastic and needed shaved down a 1/16" where it engages the slide lock. This fixed the problem but Taurus should have seen this from the factory. Not sure if this will fix everyones misfeeds but thought i would share here.


----------



## berettatoter

kyroguy said:


> I had my attorney write a letter. That got their attention! Promptly got all my money back directly from Taurus. Don't bother sending it back in repeatedly like I did. They are either incapable or unwilling to deal with the problem directly. Get a refund ASAP and move on.


I hate to say it, but that is what I had to do with the one I had. I have had other Taurus pistols in the past and they have ran fine, but not the TCP. Damn shame too, I like how it looked.


----------



## marconewt

...i polished the feed ramp as shown on an utube video. gun feeds nice now with a stock tauris clip.

i tried a cheepie ProMag clip and it didn't work. it would pop out of the gun. you could even release it with your hand by pulling on it!


----------



## RangeOfficer

I own a couple TCP for deep concealment purposes. Like most above, I had some rather significant FTF issues when the pistols were fresh out of the box. I had to sling-shot the first round to get it loaded, and manual ejection of rounds was.. well.. difficult, to say the least. That said, after a few hundred rounds and a couple of cleanings, they broke in nicely and became flawless shooters. Yeah, I'll admit that I polished up the feed ramp a good bit.. but no more than I do on any of my other pieces. I carry every single day, and more often than not the TCP is on me somewhere.. either as my only piece or as a backup. Since break-in, my TCP pistols have been flawless companions and have never failed to perform. ?? Did you give them full break in periods before you started having pieces replaced? Did you the break them in again?


----------



## Goldwing

RangeOfficer said:


> I own a couple TCP for deep concealment purposes. Like most above, I had some rather significant FTF issues when the pistols were fresh out of the box. I had to sling-shot the first round to get it loaded, and manual ejection of rounds was.. well.. difficult, to say the least. That said, after a few hundred rounds and a couple of cleanings, they broke in nicely and became flawless shooters. Yeah, I'll admit that I polished up the feed ramp a good bit.. but no more than I do on any of my other pieces. I carry every single day, and more often than not the TCP is on me somewhere.. either as my only piece or as a backup. Since break-in, my TCP pistols have been flawless companions and have never failed to perform. ?? Did you give them full break in periods before you started having pieces replaced? Did you the break them in again?


Why in the world would you want to bet your life on the YUGO of handguns? Apparently the only thing standard about them is that sooner or later they all take a trip back to Miami. I've heard a lot less complaints about Hi-Points.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1

To add to the list: A few more typical Taurus QC problems, and a few more not-quite-satisfied customers.

"...When will they ever learn?
Oh, when will they ever learn?"


----------



## berettatoter

goldwing said:


> Why in the world would you want to bet your life on the YUGO of handguns? Apparently the only thing standard about them is that sooner or later they all take a trip back to Miami. I've heard a lot less complaints about Hi-Points.
> 
> GW


Well, yeah. Both of my Hi Points, a C9 and a 995TS Carbine, have ran perfectly. I have about 300 rounds through the carbine now, both FMJ and HP's, and have yet to have a malfunction. My C9 has about 400 or so rounds through it, and I did discover that it does not like 147 grain bullets...FTF's. It has ran both FMJ and HP's, of the 135 grain weight and less, perfectly.

These are just "fun guns", I don't use them for self defense, but they would probably do in a pinch.


----------



## Firerider8

I also have been having the exact same issue. I don't think modifying a new gun is the answer. What did the letter to Taurus say so they refunded your money. I was carrying this as a concealed but don't trust it.


----------



## Livingthedream

All I can say is welcome to Taurus. Their quality control is the worst in the industry. They are all about just slapping the parts together and getting the guns out the door. No pride in quality anymore just about the volume and $.


----------

